
Ask HN: Are there 'too many' people training to be data scientists right now? - nbmh
Will the field expand to accommodate the number of graduates over the next few years?
======
therealgimli
In my opinion as someone who works in the field, including interviewing and
screening candidates, yes and no.

Yes in the sense that I don't think the field, such as it is, will expand
sufficiently to accomodate everyone.

But no in the sense that I think the sorts of skills and problem solving
approaches that one acquires while training for data science will become
important in other fields.

So in my opinion even if everyone studying machine learning and statistics
etc. doesn't get a data scientist job title, there are going to be increasing
numbers of ways to apply that knowledge to existing jobs.

~~~
moh_maya
I agree completely. Being competent in analysis and statistics and
understanding confidence & testing (the way of thinking more than the actual
procedures / tests) will be of immense value across the board.

It's the same reason someone with a phd (from a good program) can succeed in
non-native fields. Such general skills and soft skills have applications
beyond a single field.

